# Голоса Weltmeister Supita



## Сергей Иванов (4 Янв 2021)

Общался с разными мастерами и музыкантами на тему: "Кто производил и поставлял сталь на голоса для аккордеона supita"? В процессе разговора между ними возникли разногласия.
Одна сторона говорит: 
-голоса от "бугари"
Вторая сторона говорит:
- нифига, это голоса не от "бугари", а итальянские голоса неизвестного мастера
Третья сторона говорит:
- это не "бугари" и не итальянские голоса, а высококачественная шведская сталь.
Друзья!!! Кто из вас внесет ясность и раскроет истину. Хочется услышать правду: "Кто же все-таки является настоящим производителем и поставщиком голосов для аккордеона supita фабрики Weltmeister"?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Янв 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Вторая сторона говорит:
> - итальянские голоса неизвестного мастера


Дайте телефон или иные контакты этой "стороны". Я завтра со "стороной" обсужу неизвестность мастеров.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (4 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Дайте телефон или иные контакты этой "стороны". Я завтра со "стороной" обсужу неизвестность мастеров.


Это я так прописал образно говоря.


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2021)

Сергей Иванов 

Насколько я помню, и видел на своей Селекте (такие же и на Супите стоят), это Бугари, но не тот, который инструменты ваяет, а отдельная голосовая фабрика


----------



## Сергей Иванов (4 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Сергей Иванов
> 
> Насколько я помню, и видел на своей Селекте (такие же и на Супите стоят), это Бугари, но не тот, который инструменты ваяет, а отдельная голосовая фабрика


Я кстати дилеров - вельтмайстер допытывал по этому вопросу, молчат как партизаны. Говорили вроде как голоса итальянские, но кто именно является производителем - не говорят, а говорят, что данная информация является конфиденциальной и разглашению не подлежит. Вот так вот и живем, имеем собственно инструмент, а что там внутри, одному Богу известно.


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2021)

Сергей Иванов, 

А стоит ли этим заморачиваться? Главное в голосе - его качество. То, насколько правильно сформирован профиль язычка и качество подгонки окна. Все остальное - это уже резонаторы и корпус. 

Пирамидальная клепка указывает на тип A mano и этого вполне для понимания хватает ИМХО


----------



## Сергей Иванов (4 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Сергей Иванов,
> 
> А стоит ли этим заморачиваться? Главное в голосе - его качество. То, насколько правильно сформирован профиль язычка и качество подгонки окна. Все остальное - это уже резонаторы и корпус.
> 
> Пирамидальная клепка указывает на тип A mano и этого вполне для понимания хватает ИМХО


Я в этом деле не силен, поэтому решил попытаться выяснить, где тут собственно правда.


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2021)

Сергей Иванов, 

для информации






ТИПО А МАНО 2-ОЙ КЛАСС | HARMONIKAS s.r.o.


ТИПО А МАНО 2-ОЙ КЛАСС - HARMONIKAS s.r.o.



www.harmonikas.cz


----------



## Сергей Иванов (4 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Сергей Иванов,
> 
> для информации
> 
> ...


Спасибо, теперь понятно.


----------

